# مواضيع تصميم و شرح اداء الطائرات



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

*مواضيع تصميم و شرح اداء الطائرات و الصيانه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

*التزود بالوقود ... جوا _ Refueling*​ 

*الاشكال القياسية لعجلات الهبوط*​ 

*ماذا تعرف عن.......مراوح الطائرة*​ 

*طائرة "الجيرو" ....*

*Aircraf Standard Lighting أنواع الأضاءة على الطائرات*​ 
*شرح كامل ومفصل عن أجزاء الطائرة (بالصور)*​ 
*الطائرات الاسرع من الصوت*​ 
*طريقة فتح باب كبينة الطائرة البوينج 747 .... فيديو تعليمي*​ 
*كيفيه تشغيل طائره ميك_21*​ 
*معلومات عن أشهر الطائرات المدنية*​ 
*pneumatic system from boeing*

*RC Aircraft*​ 
*بحث عن صيانة الطائرات*​ 
*أدخل غرفة التحكم لأي طائرة وتعرف عليها ... افتراضياً !*​ 
*بنية الطائرة*​​ 
شرح لحركة الطائرة علي أرض المطار​


----------

